# Seattle Area Herf?? Smokey Joes on 9/18



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

So Brent "Papichulo" says he's going to be back up our way between Sept 18-20. Brent seems to be herfing his way around the Country so how about Smokey Joes in Fife on one of those days.

Charlie, Joe are you up to it. Any other BOTL in the area up to it? I'm thinking the 18th (Tuesday) might work out the best but open to suggestions.

What say you? :w


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm in! I might be able to convince a friend or two to tag along......:chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I'm in! I might be able to convince a friend or two to tag along......:chk


Per your PM the 18th looks like it could work out well for Smokey Joes....well for at least the 2 of us. I PM'd Brent to check out the thread and add his input. Now if we can only wake up *JOE* and see if he can join us.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Per your PM the 18th looks like it could work out well for Smokey Joes....well for at least the 2 of us. I PM'd Brent to check out the thread and add his input. Now if we can only wake up *JOE* and see if he can join us.


Hey guys, I am there. What time? If Lenguamor aka Joe does not have a date I think he will show up


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Hey guys, I am there. What time? If Lenguamor aka Joe does not have a date I think he will show up


:r Hey, at my age when a pretty young lady says "let's go" I go.

Especially when she's not _*too*_ much of a lady. :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm also going to PM all the PNW members, since I believe that the majority of them don't check this forum.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> :r Hey, at my age when a pretty young lady says "let's go" I go.
> 
> Especially when she's not _*too*_ much of a lady. :tu


It is all good. :chk SOunds good about sending out he pms!!! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> It is all good. :chk SOunds good about sending out he pms!!! :tu


So Brent I take it that Tuesday the 18th will work for you?

BTW...what you smoking these days?


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> :r Hey, at my age when a pretty young lady says "let's go" I go.
> 
> Especially when she's not _*too*_ much of a lady. :tu


... and especially if she looks like the girl in your signature.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> So Brent I take it that Tuesday the 18th will work for you?
> 
> BTW...what you smoking these days?


:tu works for me. Hopefully it works for the other gorillas.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

What time are you guys shooting for?

I have P.T. on the knee Tuesday's and Thursday's but would like to try and make it after I'm done.

Ken


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

If I had to guess, it's probably around 6 or 7 pm start time till 9,10 or 11pm:chk:chk:chk:chk:cb:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this. :ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> If I had to guess, it's probably around 6 or 7 pm start time till 9,10 or 11pm:chk:chk:chk:chk:cb:ss


Thank you.

I hated missing the last one. I need to take my Dad to a doctor in Seattle on 9/17 and as long as they don't put him in the hospital, I should be able to make this one.

Take care
Ken


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I did a recon last night and the place is still there and ready for the simian(sp) invasion! There were a couple of new "order takers" that were very easy on the old eyeballs too!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I did a recon last night and the place is still there and ready for the simian(sp) invasion! There were a couple of new "order takers" that were very easy on the old eyeballs too!


The help there is always a bonus. :chk


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> The help there is always a bonus. :chk


Hey Joe....no more broken bones this time. Watch your step!!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

A roll call would be good to let me secure adequate seating.....

I'll start:
Charlie/Fishbeadtwo


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will be there. Just give me a good time and I will be there. :tu I am on the road right know in Mississippi and do not have adequate computer/internet access. I looking forward to seeing you all, Brent


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Joe....no more broken bones this time. Watch your step!!:tu


Daaaaamn...

Break a couple dozen bones and all of a sudden you have a reputation!

:mn

:r


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> A roll call would be good to let me secure adequate seating.....
> 
> I'll start:
> Charlie/Fishbeadtwo


I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

So far we got:
Fishbeadtwo/Charlie
PapaJohn67/ John
Lenguamor/Joe
Papichulo/Brent
Zoomschwortz/Ken
Richard from PNW herfers
Steve from PNW herfers
Coffeemonkey/Ted from PNW herfers 

this WILL be a great herf! Don't miss your chance to herf with some great gorillas....:chk:ss:w


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> So far we got:
> Fishbeadtwo/Charlie
> PapaJohn67/ John
> Lenguamor/Joe
> ...


This should be good. What time you think guys?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> This should be good. What time you think guys?


I plan on getting down there between 5-5:30PM....hoping to get a good seat.:ss

Of course the way Seattle traffic is these days who the hell knows. Could be midnight.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I plan on getting down there between 5-5:30PM....hoping to get a good seat.:ss
> 
> Of course the way Seattle traffic is these days who the hell knows. Could be midnight.


Sounds good. I will probably be there closer to 6ish. Depending when I get done with my work at Ft Lewis.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

I have to work nightshift starting that very night ! Tuesdays are probably the worst night for me to herf, it is usually the last day of a shift or the first night. 

I'm going to have to miss this one again, would love to partake in any future herfs though. I am still planning on going to the Pepin event at the Tulalip Casino on Monday night. Those freshly made Pepin Blue hand rolleds I had back in Feb. were excellent right from the cutting block, I'm not kidding a bit, the best cigar I've had all year bar none from any island. And I've smoked quite a few great cigars this year. 

Oh well have a blast guys, sooner or later I'm going to catch up with all and smoke a cigar properly, with people who know the ropes.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

relaxnsmoke said:


> I have to work nightshift starting that very night ! Tuesdays are probably the worst night for me to herf, it is usually the last day of a shift or the first night.
> 
> I'm going to have to miss this one again, would love to partake in any future herfs though. I am still planning on going to the Pepin event at the Tulalip Casino on Monday night. Those freshly made Pepin Blue hand rolleds I had back in Feb. were excellent right from the cutting block, I'm not kidding a bit, the best cigar I've had all year bar none from any island. And I've smoked quite a few great cigars this year.
> 
> Oh well have a blast guys, sooner or later I'm going to catch up with all and smoke a cigar properly, with people who know the ropes.


Sorry to hear that, we will be thinking about you. Trust me, there will be more:cb


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Any of you "herfers" want me to bring some Angle 100's down? They are starting to age quite nicely. :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Any of you "herfers" want me to bring some Angle 100's down? They are starting to age quite nicely. :ss


Those are sleepers... A big secret....


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Any of you "herfers" want me to bring some Angle 100's down? They are starting to age quite nicely. :ss


I have never heard of them.

Other than a Skype Herf, this will be my first Herf and I really don't know what to expect, PLEASE BE GENTLE

By the way Papajohn, I have some stuff for the Troops.

Can hardly wait to meet you Gorillas.:chk

Take care
Ken


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

No worries Ken! Just imagine 6 or 7 cigar fiends smoking and drinking in your living room, talking about cigars, work, cigars, women, cigars, sports, cigars, toys, cigars....welll, you get the idea. :ss:cb:chk


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

CRAP, CRAP, CRAP, CRAP!!! 

Going to be in DFW next week. CRAP!

I guess I need to check this forum more. Didn't think there would be much in the way of Herfing in the NoSmokeState.

Have fun and wish I could be there!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> CRAP, CRAP, CRAP, CRAP!!!
> 
> Going to be in DFW next week. CRAP!
> 
> ...


Smokey Joes is a great place to hang out. I really like the sliders.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd love to join you guys, but right now I'm not sure. 2 reasons -- one of them being I apparently am coming down with something, sore throat, headache, left work early a couple days last week. The other being work - not sure if I can really get away all that early.

I'll try to join you, but will likely have to miss.

BTW, how do us newbies who have never met any of you know how to find you? Is someone going to leave their name at the front so we can just ask, or will there be a big stuffed gorilla present at the table?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

drawfour said:


> I'd love to join you guys, but right now I'm not sure. 2 reasons -- one of them being I apparently am coming down with something, sore throat, headache, left work early a couple days last week. The other being work - not sure if I can really get away all that early.
> 
> I'll try to join you, but will likely have to miss.
> 
> BTW, how do us newbies who have never met any of you know how to find you? Is someone going to leave their name at the front so we can just ask, or will there be a big stuffed gorilla present at the table?


If you do make it do like I did the 1st time and stand there looking stupid. Other than that Brent will be there, looking quite military, Joe, one of us old bald guys, I'm wearing my brown "Oliva" hat and of course their is Charlie who is a throw back to the 60's generation. :r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> If you do make it do like I did the 1st time and stand there looking stupid. Other than that Brent will be there, looking quite military, Joe, one of us old bald guys, I'm wearing my brown "Oliva" hat and of course their is Charlie who is a throw back to the 60's generation. :r


I guess that would be a good description of our crew:cb


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hey, I resemble that remark......:w:chk:cb


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Smokey Joes is a great place to hang out. I really like the sliders.


Sliders rule. :tu


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm now very certain that I won't be able to join. Been coughing up my lungs all day now.

Have fun without me, hope I get to join you next time!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting you guys tonight. I can hardly wait:chk

Now if I can only decide what to buy.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be good....3 botl's from another board will be getting there early to anchor the event. Richard,Garry and Steve (PNW Herfers)tell me they will be arriving around 5 ish.....I'll try to be there shortly after that(traffic permitting)


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Looking forward to meeting you guys tonight. I can hardly wait:chk
> 
> Now if I can only decide what to buy.


Looking forward to meeting you also Ken! Don't sweat the decesion, buy 1 of everything!:chk


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Looking forward to meeting you guys tonight. I can hardly wait:chk
> 
> Now if I can only decide what to buy.


Buy *nothing*...cigars will be flying all over the place. :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Buy *nothing*...cigars will be flying all over the place. :ss


Hey Joe is that a promise??


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Joe is that a promise??


Oh, yes my friend. I'm putting together the goodie bags as we speak. :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Oh, yes my friend. I'm putting together the goodie bags as we speak. :ss


Sounds good to me. Remember now, watch your step.....I'm getting ready to head out in a few minutes, 95 miles of bone chilling traffic.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Hope that everyone had a great time. I am still ticked I missed it! 

I will be checking back here often though, but if any one the Northwest Gorillas schedule another one I hope I can make it. Would throw my :2 in and maybe get a Friday one going.

:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Just got home from a GREAT herf! Plenty of great cigars were smoked and passed around. I think Ken took a few pics that will appear here soon? There was one gorilla who was MIA....... For those unable to attend, you missed the best Puget Sound area herf yet!


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

Any of you from the Poulsbo area or North Kitsap county?

Hope you had a nice herf at Smokey Joe's last night.

Our group The GPSHS (Greater Puget Sound Herfing Society) gets down there a few times a year.

Glenn


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to know everyone had a good time. Sorry I missed it, but I'm still hacking up my lungs. I'll try to make the next one! :ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

What a GREAT TIME:tu

I got home a little after midnight and was back up a 4:30 AM to get ready for work, but, it was worth it. I met a bunch of great BOTL and smoked some fine cigars. The time went by so fast. I got there a little before 5 PM and before I knew it, it was after 11 PM.

I do hope that in the future we can hold some on a Fri., Sat. or early Sunday 4 hours of sleep before work is kinda tough.

I will try to post some pictures tonight.

Thanks everyone.
Ken


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> For those unable to attend, you missed the best Puget Sound area herf yet!


Yes, thank you. Is that a bottle of Morton's Salt in your hand?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> What a GREAT TIME:tu
> 
> I got home a little after midnight and was back up a 4:30 AM to get ready for work, but, it was worth it. I met a bunch of great BOTL and smoked some fine cigars. The time went by so fast. I got there a little before 5 PM and before I knew it, it was after 11 PM.
> 
> ...


Ken you nailed it right on the head....time does fly. 6 hours seemed to have gone by in a flash!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Ken you nailed it right on the head....time does fly. 6 hours seemed to have gone by in a flash!!


Like I said in the other thread I had a great time. Thanks to some good friends, food and drink.

JOE AKA Lenguamor, where the hell were you:chk Probably hooking up with the ladies...

Thanks guys:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Like I said in the other thread I had a great time. Thanks to some good friends, food and drink.
> 
> JOE AKA Lenguamor, where the hell were you:chk Probably hooking up with the ladies...
> 
> Thanks guys:tu


I was thinking the same thing. Who you choose...the ladies or us?

*But we still love ya Joe!!*


----------



## WooleyBugger (Mar 22, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> I'm also going to PM all the PNW members, since I believe that the majority of them don't check this forum.


That would be the case. This is the first time I've seen this invitation. Glad I was able to crash the party anyway. :w


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

WooleyBugger said:


> That would be the case. This is the first time I've seen this invitation. Glad I was able to crash the party anyway. :w


Happy to see you back in the Jungle.

That Don Lino Africa you gave me has been on my mind ever since I smoked it. It was great.

I just got home from the Thunderbird trying to find some more Africa cigars and had no luck. I will keep looking because I would like to try some more before ordering some boxes.

Thanks again for that cigar. It made quite an impression on me.

Take care
Ken


----------



## RichardW (Mar 27, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> What a GREAT TIME:tu
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


Glad to have met you all -- although I didn't get a chance to talk with everyone Next time!! :cb

Regards, Richard


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I would like to say thanks to all who made the herf so good! Especially glad our PNW Herf brothers made it out. I know for a fact they herf almost every week for those looking for an excuse to get out of the house....:ss Now if we just convince a certain gorilla to quit chasing the ladies for a day or two......:chk


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Savant said:


> Any of you from the Poulsbo area or North Kitsap county?
> 
> Hope you had a nice herf at Smokey Joe's last night.
> 
> ...


Road trip!!!


----------

